

The Algorithm And The Crowd - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/the-algorithm-and-the-crowd/

======
mattjung
The separation is generally not so clear as the article suggests: take Google
search as an example. A powerful algorithm is used to rank the search results
by relevance. But relevance is to a large degree determined how often pages
are referenced - so it is based on the opinion of the crowd.

------
AndyKelley
Pretty abstract. I don't know if it really even matters. Just make cool stuff.

